# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Brandend maagzuur,Reflux en zure oprispingen - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Maagzuur en zure oprispingen: tips die helpen*

Maagzuur, een branderig gevoel, zure oprispingen, het zijn onaangename symptomen van spijsverteringsproblemen. Heel wat mensen grijpen in eerste instantie naar antacida, maar daarna moeten recidieven voorkomen worden. 


*Wanneer de spijsvertering tot maagpijn leidt…*

De maag is het sleutelorgaan van de spijsvertering. Het voedsel wordt er 
opgeslagen en behandeld met maagzuren om het organisme te voeden (de spijsvertering neemt gemiddeld twee à drie uur in beslag). Om verschillende redenen kan het gebeuren dat sommige voedingsmiddelen moeilijk verteerbaar blijken te zijn en gassen produceren. In dat geval treden heel wat symptomen op: een zwaar gevoel in de maag, een vol gevoel, flatulentie, oprispingen, spasmen, maagkrampen en ook misselijkheid. Soms heeft het maagzuurde neiging om op te stijgen, voorbij de sluitspier van de slokdarm (oesofageale reflux). In dat geval zijn de symptomen vooral maagzuur en een branderig gevoel ter hoogte van de maag.


*Preventie van spijsverteringsaandoeningen* 

Antacida, zuurremmende geneesmiddelen, kunnen die problemen van voorbijgaande aard behandelen, maar om te vermijden dat men er al te vaak een beroep op moet doen, moeten een aantal regels gerespecteerd worden. 

• Vermijdt rijke en uitgebreide maaltijden, neem liever meer en lichte malen. 
• Vermijdt of beperk de consumptie van bepaalde dranken en voedingsmiddelen: vetrijke voedingsmiddelen, gefrituurde bereidingen en zuivelproducten die de zuurproductie in de maag stimuleren, koolzuurhoudende drankjes die een opgeblazen gevoel bezorgen, alcohol dat de sluitspieren makkelijker doet ontsluiten en cafeïnehoudende dranken (koffie, thee, cola), munt, citrusvruchten, enz. 
• Drink een groot glas water om de zuuroprispingen terug te dringen.
• Ga niet liggen na de maaltijd. 
• Als dat niet kan, verhoog dan het hoofdeinde van het bed twee à drie uur na de maaltijd. 
• Slaap liefst op uw linkerzij. 
• Stop met roken en vermijdt plekken waar gerookt wordt. 
• Neem geen aspirine omdat die de symptomen kunnen verergeren. Dat geldt ook voor bepaalde antibiotica. 
• Draag geen kleren en riemen die teveel spannen. 


*Een zachte aanpak voor een goede spijsvertering* 

De alternatieve geneeskunde biedt een aantal middelen die kunnen helpen. 
• In de phytotherapie (vraag raad aan uw apotheker): zoethout, gember, anijs, venkel en heemstwortel zijn planten die nuttig kunnen zijn. 
• Natriumbicarbonaat neutraliseert het maagzuur. Voeg een aantal druppels citroensap toe om de gassen te verdrijven die vrijkomen bij het contact tussen het natriumcarbonaat en de maaggassen. 
• Worteltjes, komkommers, radijzen of bieten zijn basische voedingsmiddelen die men ook in de vorm van sap kan consumeren. 
• Kauwgom (zonder suiker) kan een positief effect hebben door het stimuleren van de speekselproductie en speeksel heeft een neutraliserend effect op het maagzuur. 

Maagzuur dat af en toe optreedt is niet gevaarlijk. Maar als het een paar keer per week opduikt of wanneer de symptomen verergeren, dan moet u een arts raadplegen. De symptomen kunnen veroorzaakt worden door gastro-oesofageale reflux en dat kan op zijn beurt leiden tot verwikkelingen, ontstekingen en ook een maagzweer of chronische hoest door een geïrriteerde keel. Bepaalde symptomen kunnen ook op kanker wijzen. 



(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Mirjam666

Ik moet nu mijn hele leven Omeprazol 40 slikken.
Nu kom ik in moeilijkheden omdat hierin maiszetmeel zit.
En ik heb coeliacie.
Wat is wijsheid,wat moet ik doen?
Een maagzweer of erger,kanker is ook niet iets waar ik op
zit te wachten.

----------


## Agnes574

Pffff Mirjam...daar heb ik eerlijk gezegd ook geen antwoord op...
Ik wens je veel sterkte!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Baris

Hoi Agnes,

Ik heb soms ook last van Maagzuur. soms paar dagen achter elkaar en soms paar maanden niet. word er vaak misselijk van :s wat is het beste om op dat moment te eten en te verminderen?

gr baris

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Baris,

Ik heb wel eens gehord dat een verse haring helpt tegen misselijkheid die veroorzaakt door maagzuur. Je kunt het eens proberen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Baris,

Vermijd/verminder dan; frisdranken (al hoor ik vaak dat een glas cola je goed doet boeren),pikant en gekruid eten,vet eten,zeer warme en zeer koude dingen,alcohol en nicotine...
geef je maag gewoon rust door zeer lichte voeding te nemen die makkelijk verteerbaar is.

Sterkte ermee
Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

*Zelf maagzuur behandelen*

Maagzuur of gastro-oesofageale reflux ( ook bekend onder de term zure oprispingen) is een onaangename aandoening van het dagdagelijkse leven. Als u er maar af en toe last van hebt, kunt u het euvel zelf bestrijden. 

Gastro-oesofageale reflux (GOR) wordt gekenmerkt door een abnormale reflux (het terugstromen) van de maagsappen in de slokdarm, soms zelfs tot in de mond. De oorzaak is een slechte werking van de sluitspier tussen de maag en de slokdarm. Zo’n terugstroom van maagsappen veroorzaakt brandend maagzuur en/of zure oprispingen, meestal na de maaltijd of ‘s nachts. Soms gaat dit gepaard met misselijkheid, boeren, hikken, chronische nachtelijke hoest, hese stem, sinusitis, oorpijn, enz. 

Op lange termijn kan dit probleem ernstige gevolgen hebben omdat het slijmvlies van de slokdarm beschadigd kan raken. Dat kan leiden tot pijnlijke ontstekingen van de slokdarm (oesofagitis) - bij complicatie kan dit leiden tot zweren -, slikproblemen (dysfagie), vernauwing van de slokdarm (peptische stenose) en in zeldzame gevallen slokdarmkanker. Laat het dus niet zover komen en volg de onderstaande tips.


*In geval van lichte en sporadische GOR bij volwassenen*

*Pas uw levenshygiëne aan
*Ga meteen na de maaltijd niet liggen, doe geen zware inspanningen, doe geen bewegingen waarbij u moet vooroverbuigen, maak kleren of riemen die te strak om uw buik zitten wat losser.
*Mijd te vette of te rijkelijke maaltijden.
*Besteed aandacht aan de producten die zure oprispingen in de hand werken: vet, kruiden, drank met prik, chocolade…
*Wees matig met of mijd roken en alcohol. 
*Let op uw gewicht: overgewicht kan maagzuur bevorderen.
*Ga ‘s nachts hoger liggen met uw hoofd door spieën onder de poten van uw bed te leggen. 
*Leer om te gaan met stress: doe aan sport, relaxatie…


*Behandel uzelf*

Sommige geneesmiddelen tegen GOR zijn verkrijgbaar voor zelfmedicatie, dat wil zeggen dat u ze kunt kopen zonder voorschrift. Ze helpen de symptomen verzachten, maar ze genezen GOR niet.
Houd u strikt aan de opgegeven dosis en de aanbevolen duur van de behandeling (zie daarvoor bijsluiter). Neem deze middelen hoe dan ook nooit voor een lange periode zonder raad te vragen aan uw huisarts. 
Elke klasse van geneesmiddelen heeft indicaties en contra-indicaties.

*-Zuurremmers*
Dat zijn zouten (aluminium, calcium, magnesium) die de zuren die terug uit de maag komen lokaal neutraliseren. Omdat ze de opname van andere geneesmiddelen verminderen, moeten ze apart genomen worden: 2 uur voor of na de inname van eventuele andere middelen.
Opgelet: zuurremmers op basis van aluminium- of magnesiumzout kunnen transitproblemen veroorzaken (constipatie, diarree).
Ze zijn af te raden voor mensen met nierziekten.

*-Alginaten* 
Ze vormen een slijmerige gel die de slokdarmwand beschermt.
Ze moeten na de maaltijd worden ingenomen. 
Alginaten zijn chemisch altijd verbonden met zouten (natrium, aluminium, magnesium). 
Ze moeten 2 uur voor of na andere geneesmiddelen worden ingenomen.
Wees er voorzichtig mee als u een zoutarm dieet volgt, want alginaten bevatten vaak veel natrium of calcium. 
Ze zijn af te raden voor mensen met nierziekten als ze in combinatie genomen worden met een zuurremmer. 

*-Antihistaminica H2* 
Deze middelen beperken de afscheiding van maagzuur.
Al naargelang van symptomen kunnen ze genomen worden op het moment van de pijn, voor het eten, of vlak voor het slapen gaan.
Houd u aan een interval van 2 uur tussen de inname van een zuurremmer en een antihistaminicum H2
Ze zijn af te raden voor mensen met nierziekten.


*Tot slot* 

Zelfmedicatie is af te raden als u meer dan 50 bent en als de symptomen pas recent zijn opgetreden. 
Ga langs bij uw arts als de ongemakken gepaard gaan met teken die op iets ernstigers wijzen (slikproblemen, vermagering, braken met bloed in het braaksel…). 


14/10/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## ineke1

Hallo
Ik heb al 3 weken veel last van mijn ???maag/slokdarm ??.
Het begon met pijn -opgeblazen gevoel-branderige plek op de hoogte maag/slokdarm, nu ook pijn achter mijn borstbeen.
Eerst kreeg ik zetpillen (dompiridon) tegen misselijkheid en om mijn maag rustig tekrijgen, die hielpen redelijk goed , alleen kon ik een hele week niets eten en alleen water of thee drinken.
Nu zijn mijn maag tabletten ook verandert naar (Pantazol 40 mg) 1 per dag.
Nu heb ik ook een vloeibaar iets gekregen om mijn maag nog rustiger te krijgen.
Maar heb niet het gevoel dat het helpt , maar wel t gevoel dat de dokter het niet weet.
Nu heeft mijn vriendin de zelfde klachten als mij, die heeft van de week een gatronomisch onderzoek gehad met een slang naar binnen en kijken , waar uit kwam dat zij een scheurtje in het middenrif heeft, en door dat onderzoek,heeft ze velen malen meer pijn gekregen.
Wie herkent mijn klachten??? graag hoor ik tips
gr ineke

----------


## oswald

Hallo ineke1 ; heb 10 jaar geleden de < nissenfund operatie > laten uitvoeren en tegelijk gal weggenomen ; is heel goed meegevallen en sinds 10 jaar geen medicatie meer voor reflux ! Dit is een kijkoperatie . Vraag uw arts om meer informatie daarover. Mvg. o.

----------


## Agnes574

*Brandend maagzuur, reflux, branderig gevoel in de maag: wanneer moet u naar de arts?*

Moet u naar de dokter als u last hebt van brandend maagzuur, de pijn die u onder het borstbeen voelt en die te wijten is aan het terugvloeien van maagzuur naar de slokdarm? Het antwoord verschilt van geval tot geval. 


*EEN WOORDJE UITLEG.*

*Brandend maagzuur, wat is dat eigenlijk?* 

Het branderig gevoel in de maag, dat we ook 'brandend maagzuur' of 'het zuur' noemen, is te wijten aan de zuurte in de maag. 
De maag produceert inderdaad zuur, dat tot taak heeft de spijsvertering te bevorderen. 
Als dat zuur, dat vermengd is met het ingenomen voedsel, terugvloeit naar de slokdarm, ontstaat er in de slokdarm een branderig gevoel. 
Normaal verhindert een sluitspier onder aan de slokdarm dat het voedsel terugvloeit. Het kan echter gebeuren dat deze kleine spier niet goed functioneert... Zo ontstaat gastro-oesofageale reflux, de geleerde naam van brandend maagzuur.


*Is brandend maagzuur soms een normaal verschijnsel?*

Zodra er sprake is van een branderig gevoel, is er een probleem: reflux is een symptoom en is nooit normaal. Toch komt reflux, die vrij onschuldig is, tamelijk veel voor. 
Als u last hebt van reflux na een copieuze maaltijd, na een sessie fysieke oefening die iets te kort op een maaltijd volgde, of na de inname van voedingsmiddelen die brandend maagzuur bevorderen (koolzuurhoudende dranken, alcohol, citrusvruchten, melk...), moet u zich niet ongerust maken. 
U kunt een geneesmiddel innemen tegen maagzuur om de pijn te verlichten of u kunt de voorkeur geven aan natuurlijke oplossingen, die in dit artikel worden voorgesteld. 
Maar als dat branderig gevoel zich blijft voordoen, als u (bijna) dagelijks geneesmiddelen nodig hebt en als de situatie niet verbetert, zult u uw arts moeten raadplegen. Hij zal u dan oplossingen aanreiken die doeltreffender zijn dan wat u zonder voorschrift bij de apotheker kunt krijgen.


*Onrustwekkende symptomen die gepaard gaan met brandend maagzuur*

De pijn die bij brandend maagzuur gepaard gaat, situeert zich in de borst, achter het borstbeen. Zonder meteen aan een hartaanval te denken bij elk spijsverteringsprobleem, is het toch belangrijk dat u zich niet tevredenstelt met het innemen van een maagzuurremmer wanneer u, naast het branderig gevoel, de volgende symptomen vaststelt:
■Zweten
■Ademnood, benauwdheid
■Pijn die uitstraalt naar de schouder of de arm

Doe ook een beroep op een arts als u, naast het branderig gevoel, ook last hebt van andere spijsverteringssymptomen:
■Braken
■Een vreemde kleur ontlasting
■Gewichtsverlies


*Kijk voor méér info ook eens op www.zuur.be*
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

